# Monteith's Sparkling Ale



## Innes (26/11/10)

At the recent Australian Beer Festival in October, Monteith's had a beer called Monteith's Sparkling Ale available for sampling.

The beer was quite nice and I want to find out some more information about this beer, but I've been searching the net since the festival and haven't beer able to find out any information. The Monteith's website does not list the sparkling ale and for some reason they wont reply to my emails.

The only information I have been able to find is that a place called the Platform Bar in Queensland has recently got it on tap and says they are the only place in Queensland to have it.

Does anyone have any information about this beer? Could this be an experimental beer?

Thanks


----------



## AdamD (2/2/12)

Wachenfeld said:


> At the recent Australian Beer Festival in October, Monteith's had a beer called Monteith's Sparkling Ale available for sampling.
> 
> The beer was quite nice and I want to find out some more information about this beer, but I've been searching the net since the festival and haven't beer able to find out any information. The Monteith's website does not list the sparkling ale and for some reason they wont reply to my emails.
> 
> ...



I just found this beer in the local Aldi's and picked up a 12 pack (can't go wrong for $3 per 500ml stubby can you?? :icon_cheers: )

I've tried and enjoyed most of the Monteith's range so am looking forward to trying a couple of these this arvo


----------



## almopec (2/2/12)

I picked up a couple in a bottlo last weekend for something different, but cost 6 bucks each. I might stick my head in Aldi and see if they have anymore...

Anyhow it was quite drinkable, and I'd reckon you could polish off 12 stubbies quite easily.


----------



## DU99 (2/2/12)

there single source is very nice
Info
http://www.monteithsbeer.com.au/beers-a-ci...rkling-ale.html


----------



## fcmcg (2/2/12)

DU99 said:


> there single source is very nice
> Info
> http://www.monteithsbeer.com.au/beers-a-ci...rkling-ale.html


Du...
It's THEIR single source lol
In New Zealand ...over there , their single source is noice and they're cheep as chups , eh bro !


----------



## Snowdog (2/2/12)

Wachenfeld said:


> At the recent Australian Beer Festival in October, Monteith's had a beer called Monteith's Sparkling Ale available for sampling.
> 
> The beer was quite nice and I want to find out some more information about this beer, but I've been searching the net since the festival and haven't beer able to find out any information. The Monteith's website does not list the sparkling ale and for some reason they wont reply to my emails.
> 
> ...


So the Platform Bar is stepping back out there eh? Must be distributed by their contractors.


----------



## Charst (2/2/12)

Wachenfeld said:


> At the recent Australian Beer Festival in October, Monteith's had a beer called Monteith's Sparkling Ale available for sampling.
> 
> The beer was quite nice and I want to find out some more information about this beer, but I've been searching the net since the festival and haven't beer able to find out any information. The Monteith's website does not list the sparkling ale and for some reason they wont reply to my emails.
> 
> ...




first choice is stocking it, but the condition its in is another matter


----------



## Bodders (3/2/12)

I discovered Monteiths Black some time ago and was blown away. Then I tried more of their beers and was continually disapointed. They did a really nice seasonal double bock once too though. 
I'll stick to their black stuff, but i think someone would have to shout me one of their others to get me to taste it.


----------



## seemax (3/2/12)

Tried a few from Aldi ... mahh bit bland for my liking.

Aldi has Baron's Black Wattle Ale for $40 a slab and it's a decent amber ale.

Looks like their $1/can beer is a goer now too - http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/lifestyle...i-1226254691242

The Shipstone Crew amber ale and Schloss Pils are both pretty good at $36/slab !


----------



## DU99 (3/2/12)

My local aldi store don't stock it,but got one from 1st choice..


----------

